# Mauser Sporter (Long)



## AlabamaExile (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey guys, in the spirit of the custom rifle thread I thought I'd post some pictures of a Mauser that I finished reworking just before Christmas.  It is my first attempt at turning a military rifle into a sporter, and I think it turned out pretty well.

The rifle started out as a 1943 Turkish K.Kale Mauser.  I bought the rifle several years back when Century Arms was having a four for $100 deal on rifles with cracked stocks (although none of mine had any significant cracks).  Just FYI, nothing matched on the rifle – I would never sporterize anything with collector value like a nice K98 or Springfield.  Here are a couple of pictures of what the rifle looked like originally:












I decided to keep the cost down by leaving the rifle in the original 7.92x57 chambering, so I didn't have to buy a new barrel.  I think this round is just fine for whitetail hunting, and will do anything that a .308 or .30-06 will do.  Plus, it is nice to have something different than everyone else at the hunting camp.

In order to help the accuracy I pulled the barrel and trued up the breech face, barrel shoulder, and front receiver ring on my mini-lathe.  Since I shortened the headspace by doing all of this I had to rent a chamber reamer and deepen the chamber a bit.  This really wasn't too big of a deal, since it allowed me to set the headspace at the bare minimum, which ought to help with accuracy.  I also cut the barrel down to 24 inches and crowned it on my mini-lathe while I had the action apart.

I drilled and tapped the receiver for scope bases while I had the barrel pulled.  I did this in kind of a jury-rigged manner but it ended up working out ok.  Next time I will probably buy a jig to help out with this.

In order to use a scope it was necessary for me to have the bolt bent.  I ended up sending this out to someone since I don't have an oxy-acetylene torch capable of handling the job (this is the only thing on the rifle that I didn't do by myself).  Have a new handle tig welded on probably would have been better than having the bolt bent, but I think it turned out ok as is.

Instead of using the stock two-stage military trigger I elected to put in an adjustable aftermarket trigger from Bold.  This really improved the trigger pull quite a bit.  Right now the trigger pull is set at around 3 pounds or so, which is substantially less than the original trigger., which felt like it was set at around 10 pounds.

I really had a lot of trouble deciding what to do about the safety.  The stock military version can't be used with a scope.  I contemplated using a "wing" style safety or simply a trigger blocking safety (like on a Remington), but decided ultimately to install a side-swing safety by Chapman.  The installation instructions call for using a milling machine, but I ended up installing it by using a Dremel, a drill press, and lots of filing.  I guess that's how people did things before mills were invented.

I polished the rifle and rust blued it at home using a bluing tank from Brownells and a homemade pipe burner that I built.  I think the finish really turned out great – it is a nice, deep blue-black color that seems to be quite durable.  It certainly beats any cold blue that I have ever seen.  I am very happy with it.

Finally, for the stock I used a Boyd's JRS Classic nutmeg laminate stock that I hand rubbed with a tung oil finish.  I really prefer an "in the wood" finish over a polyurethane finish that just sits on top of the wood and gathers scratches.  I also glass bedded the stock using Acraglas from Brownells.  FYI, I wasn't especially happy with the "inletting" that came on the Boyd's stock.  There is a gap in the magazine well that came that way from the factory.

Anyway, here are a few pictures – sorry they are dark, but I couldn't get the camera to take a good picture with the flash on:































My wife got me the scope for Christmas, and I took the rifle out last weekend to shoot.  Here's a picture of a five shot group at 100 yards after I sighted it in:






This was with 150 grain Speer bullets and IMR 4350 -- the three shots at top made a good group, but I had a couple of flyers (probably was me).  I've heard that these rifles prefer heavier bullets than 150 grains, so I might be able to tighten things up a bit with some experimentation.  Too bad I didn't get her finished before deer season ended, I guess I will have to wait until next year to take first blood (unless I can make it over to the family farm in Alabama before the end of the month).

Anyway, sorry for the epistle but I wanted to post this here in case there are any other guys out there who are into tinkering with these old rifles like I am.  It really was fun building the rifle but it will probably be awhile before I do another one – my wife made me promise I would stay out of the garage and give her some attention or she threatened to leave me!  In any event, if anyone is interested in building one of these feel free to shoot me a PM and I'll be happy to give you whatever tips that I can.

Take care,

AE


----------



## Blue Iron (Jan 6, 2007)

That sucker is GORGEOUS awesome job man.  I've always wanted to do one myself, but have never had the funds.  Great job, and I really enjoyed reading your post too.


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2007)

That's awesome.  I love that safety.  I've done a couple of the beuhler style low swing ones, but never tried one of those winchester style units.  That bolt handle looks great too.  

I shot a couple of does earlier this year with those 150 grain speers and they worked perfect.  Looks like yours shoots them very well.

Weagle


----------



## CK'n (Jan 6, 2007)

*Safeties*

Dude, you are the man! I am a Mauser type myself. There are 2 of mine on that custom thread you mentioned and I am building a 7mm Mag with another one. The two I posted have  differant safeties. I think I actually prefer the one on the bolt to the swing lever that is attached to the trigger. Brownell's sells some replacements that are low and work nicely under a scope. I think there is one on the Walnut 270 sitting under a Leo scope. Might be a Buehler type like Weagle mentioned. There is plenty of swing room. The swing lever trigger safety seems to flex and I am never confident it is fully engaged. You ever noticed anything like that? 

There is some fellow selling bent Mauser bolt handles with Ebay. Do you know anything about him? I do it myself with mig welding, not oxycetalene and lots of grinding and filing. What a pain! It would be nice to buy them and not have to take out a 2nd morgage. Who did you get yours from?

Nice rifle and leaving it original caliber I can imagine raises a few eyebrows...as do the steps in the barrel. 

Way cool! 

Take care,
Chris


----------



## AlabamaExile (Jan 6, 2007)

Chris/Weagle:

The bolt was done by a guy named Davis May in Moscow, Kansas.  He charges around $35 or so, and does excellent work, IMHO.  Here is a link to some of his information:

Bolt Bending

I looked at using one of the Buehler safeties, but for some reason I have just never liked them.  I decided to try my hand at installing the Chapman and it turned out pretty well for not having a mill.  There is a spring with a plunger that fits inside the hole in the bolt shroud that the military safety fits into.  The spring keeps that safety from rattling.  Also, you have to slightly notch the cocking piece to provide a positive detent for the safety, and this keeps the safety from moving inadvertently.  All in all, it seems to be a very safe and secure system -- I would trust it more than a trigger-blocking safety any day.

Chris, I was very impressed by your stocks -- did you buy them semi-inlet or do all of the inletting yourself?  As I mentioned, I was not very happy with the inletting from Boyd's.  Also, your checkering looks great as well.  I thought about trying it on this rifle, but I have read that the laminated birch does not do a good job of holding the points.  I'll have to give it a shot on my next project.

Weagle, I'm glad to hear that about the 150 grain bullets.  I really don't want to move up to anything bigger for whitetails, but I might try out the 180 grain Nosler ballistic tips or 185 grain Remington PSPs if they shoot better from my rifle.  Do you have any experience with these?  From your avatar it looks like you have some 200 grain accubonds -- did you get these for whiteails here in the South, or are you planning on heading out West?


Thanks for all the positive comments,

AE


----------



## tgriffin (Jan 6, 2007)

*custom mauser*

Nice work. I've always wanted to do something like that to a 7x57 but just don't seem to have the time. I like the idea of keeping the original caliber.
Years ago, I built a custom 7mm Mag on a Ruger 77 action and used a Fajen Laminated walnut & walnut stock. It took and held checkering real well. I regret ever selling it.
Again, nice work.


----------



## Robk (Jan 6, 2007)

sweet looking rifle.  Love seeing the old service rifles getting another shot at life.

R


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2007)

AlabamaExile.  I bought a small ring Brno mauser a few months back and the only 8mm bullets I had on hand at the time were the 150 speers.  I was a little afraid they might be a too fragile for close shots, but on the 2 does I shot under 100 yds, they performed perfect: complete pass through, 1 1/2 inch exit hole and no massive bloodshot meat like you get with a bullet that's too soft.  Both deer went straight down also. 3 shot groups were hovering right around an inch.  

I'll probably get a chance to shoot a couple with the 200 accubands this weekend as I plan to shoot a couple more does for the freezer.  One reason I bought them is because the throat on my rifle is very long.  Even seated all the way out like the one in my avatar, it's still not close to touching the lands.  

I've shot a bunch of 8x57's but this is the first one I've ever hunted with and I'm liking the performance.  

Weagle


----------



## tgriffin (Jan 6, 2007)

*mauser*

weagle, I like the looks of the mannlicher stock. What kind is it and did you full length glass bed it?


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2007)

tgriffen,  Here's a link with info:

http://www.24hourcampfire.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=1048601&page=&fpart=1&vc=1

Weagle


----------



## tgriffin (Jan 6, 2007)

*mauser*

Thanks weagle. The more I see the rifle, the sweeter it is. That was one heckava find. Congrats.


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 6, 2007)

I would like to simply say,,,,,,,,,,WOW!!!!!!!!!!!

Super looking mauser!!!!! I have a Chilean 7X57 that I've been wanting to transform into a sporter, but I've been rather intimidated by the whole thing. You sure made it sound easy.

Again,,,,,,,,,,WOW!!!!!


----------



## Bowyer29 (Jan 6, 2007)

Man, that's awesome! I want to find an old 8mm and do something like that!


----------



## duckbill (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice work BAMA!  I recently caught the bug myself.  Weagle has been a bad influence on me   .  I am just getting started on my 257Rob project on a VZ24 action(from Weagle).  

A buddy at work experimented with making a "butterknife" style handle.  We used a large press to flatten a piece of round stock.  With some grinding and shaping it came out pretty nice.  He hasn't tig welded it on the bolt yet, but I think it will look good.

AE, I had the same complaint about the JRS Classic.  There is a gap at the mag well.  Otherwise I am totally pleased with the stock.  Here is my VZ-24 25-06 in the Boyds.


----------



## weagle (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm about to order a Boyds JRS for my .35 whelen project and I am torn between the laminate and the walnut like DuckBills.  There's a black/grey laminate that looks pretty good too.  

Weagle


----------



## duckbill (Jan 6, 2007)

weagle said:


> I'm about to order a Boyds JRS for my .35 whelen project and I am torn between the laminate and the walnut like DuckBills.  There's a black/grey laminate that looks pretty good too.
> 
> Weagle




The main difference is the weight.  Also, if you want to shape the stock at all, the walnut is much easier to work with.  I like that Salt-n-Pepper laminate, though.  I did a Boyds 700 stock in that configuration and looked cool.


----------



## AlabamaExile (Jan 6, 2007)

Duckbill:

That rifle looks great, with a classic cartridge to boot.  Was that one of the pre-finished stocks, or did you do it yourself?  Either way, it looks nice.  I'm glad to know that I'm not the only one that got a stock with poor inletting from Boyd's.

I'd love to see a picture of the bolt handle when it is finished.  I've never used a butterknife handle, but they look pretty neat.  

What are you going to do about the safety?  From the picture it looks like you haven't changed it out yet.

BTW, good luck in the big game Monday night.  I was born in Gainesville and have a lot of family in central and southwest florida (mostly around Haines City and Arcadia).  I love it down there, but there are just too many people there to enjoy the outdoors.  Things were much different when I was a kid in the 70s before Mickey took over.

AE


----------



## duckbill (Jan 6, 2007)

AE,
I installed a Bold Optima trigger w/side safety.  I left the original on it for now because the side safety is only a trigger stop.  It's like a backup safety.

I live about 15-20 minutes from Haines City.  The people problem here is out of control.  One day I'm going to "escape" from central Florida.  I've got relatives up around Selma, AL.  I wouldn't mind settling up in that area.

Bill


----------



## AlabamaExile (Jan 6, 2007)

Bill:

That's funny that you live near Haines City and are thinking about moving to the Selma area.  My father lives about 40 miles west of there just outside Demopolis.  In my opinion it is one of the prettiest areas of the state (there is great hunting in the Black Belt too), but there isn't much going on economically.  That is the only reason that I don't live there any more -- I've got a family to feed.  

I sure do miss spending time in central Florida.  Back in junior high and high school in the early to mid 80s I used to spend my summers working for my relatives down there.  We used to do a lot of bass fishing and rode airboats alot.  My grandfather also had a place on Chokoloskee island in the Everglades, so we would go down there quite a bit to catch trout, reds, and snook.

My grandfather has now passed away and my grandmother still resides in Haines City.  Whenever I visit, I am struck by how much it has changed, especially on the Highway 27 corridor south of the turnpike.  What used to be orange groves are now row houses for snowbirds.  It's really quite depressing.

Anyway, good luck with finishing up your rifle, and be sure to post a picture of what it looks like when you're done.

Take care,

AE


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Jan 7, 2007)

*very nice*

Wow, that's a good looking rifle.  If you told me you ordered that from a custom shop I would have believed you.

That could light the bug for me to want to build one myself.  What kind of rough price range do most of you set aside to accomplish some art like that?

Tom


----------



## pnome (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow, that is a nice looking rifle!   Very impressive work.


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 8, 2007)

Well guys, they stuck this at the top for us so it would be easy to access in the future. My hopes is that maybe we can all learn and share from it. So, if you've gotta a Mauser project going, or if you have a completed project, please share. And don't forget the pics. I am trying to gather up parts for my 7X57 and will try to post pics of it's progress. 

                                                                               Jay


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm sure some of you have seen it before, but for those who haven't, check out Mauser Central.com


----------



## weagle (Jan 9, 2007)

Here’s a link to a Mauser  sporter project I did last year:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=58867

It has links to sources and pricing for the stuff I bought.

Weagle


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 11, 2007)

Bama, here's some pics of my Chilean. Hopefully, my diamond in thr rough .


----------



## GA1dad (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's one that I got from another member this week. I wanted to get this one so I could "feel" what was possible. It's a Turkish in 308. I haven't shot it yet, hopefully it's a shooter.


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2007)

Here's another one I did a few weeks back, and a link to the project:

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=86291

Weagle


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jan 22, 2007)

There's a article in Shotgun News this month about redoing a old Mauser very interesting ...  Beautiful rifle Alabama !!!!!!!


----------



## RWK (Feb 6, 2007)

Does any one make a new 98 action. Thanks Rich


----------



## duckbill (Feb 6, 2007)

RWK said:


> Does any one make a new 98 action. Thanks Rich




Remington is in the Mauser business, now.  Here is a link to the 798:

http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/centerfire_rifles/model_798.asp


----------



## weagle (Feb 6, 2007)

An interesting quote from that Remington 798 Advertisement:

"The long-action Model 798™ (square-bridge Mauser 98) features a richly blued barrel and receiver,  and American-made brown laminated stock. "

There ain't nothing "square bridge" about that action.  

Weagle


----------



## Lloyd72 (Apr 16, 2007)

Does anyone know if there were any left handed mausers, or turkish rifles produced?


----------



## David Alan Perry (Jun 11, 2007)

Had a guy show me a Mauser modle 96 in 300 Win Mag. I don't know anything about Mausers just wanted to know what the gun may be worth.  On a scale of one to ten it is an eight. The action slides back with out turning the bolt. It feels good and shoots good. The scope is nothing and wouldn't hold up to the walup of the 300 calibur very long.  If anyone has a feel for the value of such a rifle I would be grateful for the information.


----------



## thomasr (Jun 22, 2007)

I can't help you with the 96 model, but here's a link to another example of what can be done with these old war horses.    http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=119489
                               REX


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jun 22, 2007)

If you are sure that its a model 96, I would be scared to death of it in a .300 Win mag.

To each his own-- the 96 is fine for the "mid" calibers, but there is no  way it has the strength of the 98.


----------



## thomasr (Jun 22, 2007)

Now that I think about it...isn't the 96 the Swedish straight pull variant?   If so, you're right... a 300 is a bit much for that action.

                   REX


----------



## weagle (Jul 29, 2007)

The straight pull Mauser 96 that David Allan Perry is talking about is a new production gun and an entirely different animal than the older traditional bolt action mausers. As far as value, I've seen them new in the $450 range

Weagle

Here's a new mauser 96:


----------



## gordon 2 (Sep 10, 2007)

*heads up*

I have played the custom 98 mauser game twice with mixed feelings about it. 

Firstly I have a turkish mauser that was re-barrelled to 308win. The smithy used a surplus o3 spring field barrel reducing the chamber space to above caliber from 30-06. I got an ajustable trigger for it and plastic stock.

Now, I can get factory ammo to shoot, but for the life of me I have problems with accuracy and headspace when I reload for it. I have not quit yet on it, but a  $300.00 savage would have probably been a better gun at a better price.

Secondly, I purchased a surplus husky 98 in 9.3x54 and had it rechambered to 9,3x62. After the smithy chambered it he told me it was out of proof because babba in Sweden had drilled the mount holes trough the base of the chamber and completely through the receaver bolt flange. He said it was ok to shoot. And it is and it is super accurate. But it is still out of proof. Getting a scope on it means making additional holes!!!! on the receiver! This I found out from another smithy, after spending another 100 bucks on bolt work, scope mounts etc...

I now have learnt that unless I can inspect a surplus 98, I don't buy it if it has been drilled for scope, unless the mail order folks will let me return it if I am not happy with it. Heads up.


----------



## ROMEBUCK70 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Mauser Model 98*

I need some advice.  I have been given a Model 98 by my dad.  It belonged to a great uncle that has been dead for 20 years now.  The gun is in really good shape.  I believe it is still 9MM.  He obviously put redfield site on it and retooled the stock.  Any thoughts as to what to do?  I hunt a 270 and only have this gun for "storage?


----------



## QuakerBoy (Nov 16, 2007)

you have many options as to what you can or can't do with it.

what kinda thoughts do you have.

Surely you can get a lot of good advice here if you give folks an idea what you may want to do


----------



## armowarrior (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow very nice , the i got an 8mm vz24 mauser , that is what i hunt with , they are great rifles


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Apr 20, 2008)

That is a great rifle i wish i could own something like that GREAT JOB!!


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 7, 2008)

Man that is nice. I used to do some of that on the side for fun. Sporterized several Mossin Nagants, an SKS, and a Enfield 303. Have a 303 now I cleaned and redid the original stock on and it looks nice, but am thinking about getting a good sportster stock for and drill and tap it for scope mounts. Would love to have the time to do this type stuff again. Still have a Mossin I did and put the old cheap ATS synthetic stock on and had the barrel cut and shortened and re-crowned. Got to get a new scope mount and adding a red-dot to it. Short and light and makes a great brush and hog gun.


----------



## greyhair (Aug 24, 2008)

I also am in the middle of a mauser project. It's a 93 mauser 7x57, that had a well lets say a rather worn out barrel. Ordered a new Adams & Bennett from Midway in 7x57. Smith is putting it on as we speak. I am building a mannlicher stock for it, always wanted to do one. I bent the bolt and tig welded it, installed a bomar safety. Since this is going to be a hunt everything rig, I'll air brush a camo on the stock, and brown the barrel instead of blueing. Want to do some of it old school! Also have a 91 mauser in 7.65 that shoots like the dickens, semi sporterized like most you find, it is my truck gun. Just a scope and sling for this one. Years ago I built a 98 in 25-284 that was one of the nicest looking and the most accurate rifles I have owned, but someone liked it more than me and stole it, hope thye are enjoying it! Well thats my story and I'm sticking to it! As the song goes. Enjoy building some of those fun to customize German beauties, may the excitement and joy of a dream toy never end! Greyhair


----------



## returntoarchery (Nov 19, 2008)

+1 for a mauser project. My brother-in-law gave me a  J.P. Sauer & Sohn Suhl 1915 GEW 98. It is a non matching number, only the action and barrel match, that had been stock sporterized but otherwise untouched. The barrel bore is a complete pitted rust bucket. No worries about butchering a matching numbers 1915 GEW 98.

So far I've removed the stripper feed hump, contoured the tang, and smoothed the action ring with a Arkansan stone - stampings still very visible. Now I need to find someone with an action wrench and barrel vice to remove the barrel. 

I've already picked out the added parts I want to install, Dakota 3 position safety and shroud, trigger guard with hinged floor plate, Tubbs speedlock firing pin and spring,  Dayton trigger, and www.cutrifle.com 24" heavy sporter .270 Win barrel, burris signature rings and bases, Zeiss Conquest 3.5x10x44 scope with ballistic reticle. I've got some nice walnut I've had for 30 years just waiting to be a stock.


----------



## returntoarchery (Nov 19, 2008)

Forget to mention that the 1915 is a war time build that isn't on par with the finish of a 1909 Argentine. It also appears to be a field rebuild since all the serial numbers are different other than the receiver and barrel. The bolt's finish is a little rough, tiny pits, as compared to the 1909 but the markings are period correct for an Imperial wartime 1915 mauser. I'll smooth it as best as I can, i.e. very minimum with silicon carbide sand paper, but will probably jewel or parkerize it depending upon which will look the best. The bolt handle will be forged and shaped for scope clearance.

As for the other finishing aspects I forgot to mention in my previous post, I plan to blue the metal parts with the Belgian Cold Blue process. The Stock will be a traditional classic sporter with shadow line cheek piece, ebony fore end cap, metal pistol grip cap, and black thin recoil pad. Of course it'll be glass and pillar bedded  with free floated barrel. The finish will be grain figure enhanced with potassium dichromate, yes I know it's poisonous and requires special handling, and traditional linseed oil based finish. The checkering pattern has yet to be determined.

That's all I can think of at the moment. 

And yes I know by the time I finish I'll have enough in it even with my DIY part to have bought a new rifle or one of the secret store brand mausers, BUT i've always wanted a custom mauser built to my specs. Since the 1915 mauser was free, well kinda - I bought my brother-in-law a J&P Cycles gift certificate since he won't let my pay him, I figured it was now or never. I ain't getting any younger.


----------



## returntoarchery (Nov 19, 2008)

BTW: Nice looking mausers folks.


----------



## leoparddog (Nov 19, 2008)

Gonna piggy back mine here.  This one was done by xxxxxxx.  Its a 338-06 built on an M38 K.Kale action with a 23.5" barrel.  Timney Trigger, Custom side swing safety, barrel band swivel base, lengthened magazine box


----------



## returntoarchery (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## thmbarry (Nov 27, 2008)

*Pictures of my k98 sporter..*

[/attach][/attach]


----------



## MXFun86 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have a 1916 Spanish Mauser that I'm in the process of sporterizing.  The first pic is the stock style, the second is the coloring I've decided on.


----------



## brianscott12 (Mar 24, 2009)

You fellars shur got some mighty fine rifles, now I gotta post some pics of mine, it's in 270 and all the work was done before I got the rifle with the exception of the stock which I refinished myself,wow these pics are huge


----------



## Rem 742 (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful. Guns. Women.


----------



## Lowjack (Aug 4, 2009)

Great Job ! I love Mausers, I have 2 one is 1908 Argentinian and it shoots beautifully the other one is 1918 German, as soon as I can I will take pics, of Course you did an excellent Job compare to mine.


----------



## rayfish2009 (Sep 7, 2009)

*Sweet sporter*

Ive got  a k98 8mm and just dont have the cash to do the full sporter thing to eliminate the saftey to scope clearance issue,i used those weaver see thru mount and ring combination theyb were meant for a marlin 336 and imodified them ,they work great.got all the room i need to use the safety.wish i new how to attach apic.


----------

